# Mountain Living!



## Tyler Danann (Nov 1, 2013)

Setting off:


----------



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

Most excellent! That's living! I miss that stuff. I miss living in Colorado. Stuck in nasty Texas now.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

There's a part of Texas that's nasty?  Must not be anywhere near El Paso.


----------



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

R. Doug said:


> There's a part of Texas that's nasty? Must not be anywhere near El Paso.


Well, El Paso has mountains, so that's a good thing. El Paso is close to two Texas National Parks with mountains.
But I'm in East Texas... flat as can be... swamps.. humidity... and nada!!!
I miss Colorado!!! But El Paso or Austin would keep me happy, but I can't move right now. 
boo!!!


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Ohhhh . . . you live in the _backward_ part of the state. Now I fully understand your plight. 

Our house sits on the western slopes of the Franklin Mountains and is perched some 500 feet above the valley below. Great views and fantastic sunsets.


----------



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

R. Doug said:


> Ohhhh . . . you live in the _backward_ part of the state. Now I fully understand your plight.
> 
> Our house sits on the western slopes of the Franklin Mountains and is perched some 500 feet above the valley below. Great views and fantastic sunsets.


Nice. Great area.... My father lived out there when he was younger. I've been in the Franklin Mountains.... nice place.
I live to hike, so I'd love it.
I once lived in Boulder Colorado and it spoiled me. Houston sucks!


----------



## C.A.Wodensen (Dec 3, 2011)

Beautiful pics.

Never been to Texas, but have been to Colorado and it was amazing.

Stayed up at the Ritz Charlton at Beaver creek near Vail.....So whatever mountain range that is classed as.......Amazing place....Really beautiful.

The Cascades up in Washington State are also beautiful.......Try the Bavarian themed village Leavenworth if ever you get chance.

Best mountain views I have witnessed so far were when I used to visit Switzerland a lot......Almost unearthly scenery...If ever you get chance to visit, then go......If not just Google "Lauterbrunnen".......Amazing.


----------

